# Olson double/reverse tooth blade supplier



## bracspin (18 Oct 2018)

I have been using Olson double/reverse tooth PGT 9RG blade for cutting 25mm oak. I do not have tight curves so they have been great. I have tried other blades but these were the best and had the longest life. Unfortunately my supplier woodworkscraftsupplies stop trading this Spring. Does anyone know where I can get them in the UK. I have called Yandles and they do not stock them. In fact they implied they are phasing Olson blades out. I am not surprised because those that they stock you can get better equivalent Pegas blades. The only Olson double/reverse blades I have found are multi-packs of 6 each of 5-7-9RG. The 5RG are of no use to me. Any help gratefully received.


----------



## MJOriginals (18 Oct 2018)

Hi
It is possible to buy the blades in the USA and have them sent here, just means you have to pay vat on import a lot of international couriers will organise this for you, it's ok if you are going to buy say a gross of one blade but not worth getting 6
Worth a phone call to some of the USA suppliers listed on net
I have done this with some other items I wanted that I couldn't get here
Martyn


----------



## MJOriginals (18 Oct 2018)

Just checked www.olsen.net will sell a gross of blades (144) for under 3dollars each shipped by us international mail you'll just have to pay VAT and duty when it gets here actual price is about dollars 109.00
Martyn


----------



## MJOriginals (19 Oct 2018)

Sorry my maths went to pot, but also it didn't help the auto correct on my phone missed out the decimal
Average costs per blade from Olsen is 0.75 dollars
Martyn


----------



## MJOriginals (19 Oct 2018)

Hi again
Also try www.cherrytreetoys.com

They ship from USA worldwide
Martyn


----------



## bracspin (19 Oct 2018)

Thanks Martyn. 
I have checked out US sites but with postage they work out more expensive than buying the multi-pack and discarding the 5RG's. Just hoping someone had found a UK seller. As I said used to get a pack of 12 9RG's for £7.50 but they stop trading, perhaps they were getting old like me!!
Pete


----------



## JimiJimi (19 Oct 2018)

I used to get mine from the Woodworks site but they shut down. I am still trying to find a UK supplier. I know someone who may be coming over from the states next summer so I am hoping to ask him to buy some and then bring them over with him.


----------



## MJOriginals (19 Oct 2018)

Pete

I use the 5rg blades I'm willing to pay you the price for them and postage if you want it would be easy if you have a PayPal account alternatively if you buy two packs and send me the 5's I'll buy a pack and send you the 9's and 7's
Martyn


----------



## gilljc (20 Oct 2018)

Hi
Been a long time since posted, but I buy my olsen blades by the gross from the woodenteddybear in the US. Their postage is usually cheaper than they quote, and I have only once had to pay customs, when I sent a larger order. On a gross of blades, so far, I haven't been charged customs. I have found them a good company to work with


----------



## bracspin (20 Oct 2018)

Hi Martyn
That's a great idea. I can get the multipacks for £10.99 through Amazon. I will buy 2 packs and send you the 12 5RG's for a pro rata price. Will pm you once I have them. I have a Paypal account.
Pete


----------



## MJOriginals (20 Oct 2018)

Ok pete will get organised to
Martyn


----------



## bracspin (20 Oct 2018)

Don't buy a pack I will just send you the 12 5RG's 1st class for £7.50. Will pm you for address and give Paypal details once I have them.


----------



## MJOriginals (25 Oct 2018)

Pete

Blades arrived safely thanks

Martyn's


----------



## Richard863 (25 Oct 2018)

Try Yandles they seem to sell them.

Richard


----------



## bracspin (26 Oct 2018)

See my original post re Yandles!


----------

